

12 displays on one video card with a Powercolor HD5970 - trafficlight
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1652779/powercolor-hd5970-display-outputs

======
johngalt
Moving up to a dual display was a huge improvement. Much easier to have source
material up in one window and type in another. However, I see a pretty sharp
diminishing return beyond two monitors.

